# Looking for Info concerning this bottle embossed with Monks ??



## LC (Oct 20, 2014)

Had this bottle for a while but have never found any info as to what it might be . Looks quart size . I am thinking wine or whiskey . Looks like Monks embossed around the bottle . Looks to have an applied top . Any info appreciated . Has been one of my most prized bottles for some time .


----------



## sandchip (Oct 21, 2014)

Can you get a little closer picture of the top and maybe one of the base?


----------



## MichaelFla (Oct 21, 2014)

Benedictine?


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 21, 2014)

MICHAEL  Hi, _I am back in Florida, and for some reasons these letters are on an incline.  I brought that milk glass bottle down for you.  I am not familiar with the one you pictured here - so bring it with you if you come down.  I never saw that one.   There is a bottle show coming up  near Bradenton.  I hope to go to it, but my better holf  doesn't want me to drive up there. __Old age is giving me fits.  I would enjoy a visit to discuss glass collecting and  leaning more about your participation in the hobby.  __I got this computer up and running now - problem found.   I am not as knolagable as I need to be at times.   Have a good one.  RED Matthews    _


----------



## LC (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello Sandchip , sorry it has taken so long to reply to you . Been caught up in having to do other things here lately . I think I had asked about this bottle a while back , do not remember just what if anything was said about it by anyone . I saw one of these bring seventy five dollars on eBay a good while back . In their listing , there was no info as to any kind of history about the bottle . Here are some pics you asked for , hopefully you will see this and know I made the effort to reply to you .


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 20, 2014)

Hey Red ! I'll be glad to stop by and pick you up again to go to the show in Palmetto. I had a great time last year. Give me a holler .I am still kicking up here in St Pete.  Bill


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 20, 2014)

Hey LC  long time . Nice looking bottle .Id guess Benedictine also.


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 21, 2014)

beautiful bottle. great example of glass blowing skill.


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 21, 2014)

Bill    I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE THAT.   I am not sure you will see this so I will look for your phone number and try to call you.  We are back at Camelot East on Clark Rd.   RED Matthews


----------



## sandchip (Aug 20, 2020)

One of these is currently up for bids by Glass Works Auctions.  Lot 86.  Should give you an idea of the value of yours.  The links never work right for them.  It'll instead take you to the first lot, where you'll have to hit the Catalog tab, and scroll down to the bottom of the page and hit the one that contains your lot number, and go to it that way.  PITA





__





						Glass Works Auctions - Catalog Lot 1 - Glass Works Auctions
					

Online Auction by Glass Works Auctions




					www.absenteeauctions.com


----------



## sandchip (Aug 23, 2020)

Here's the one currently up for bids.


----------



## saratogadriver (Aug 27, 2020)

Current bid at $90 on that one.   Not bad...


----------

